# Anyone own an Anytime Fitness?



## Michael (Jun 13, 2011)

I know this is a shot in the dark, but does anyone on TUG own an Anytime Fitness club?

- Michael


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't own one and I do not know anyone that does. 

I have done 3 different bankruptcies for people that bought into 3 different Curves franchises.

elaine


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 14, 2011)

I know a family that owns one and they are doing quite well I believe.  I don't know any details about it though.

tlwmkw


----------



## Wonka (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't own one, but my wife & I recently joined one near our home.  I go 3x day since I learned I have Diabetes.  

It's a small club, and I've been concerned that they seem to be signing people up every single day.  So, I've been worried there just won't be enough equipment available.  At times, there isn't.

One last thing I noticed is they are very interested in you on the day you join.  After the spiel trying to get you to sign up for a personal trainer situation, the staff hardly acknowledges your presence.  

I've lost about 65 pounds in three months through a combination of exercise and diet.  Not once has the club manager said anything positive about my progress.  I guess it's no big deal, but not how I would manage a club.

With the number of people that appear to be signing-up (I've watched them sign contracts), my guess is the club is well on the road to extraordinary profitability.  The question is for how long.  In my day, I've seen the fitness crazes come & go several times.  Just like my waistline.


----------



## catwgirl (Jun 15, 2011)

I like Anytime Fitness.  Lots of different people there.  It feels very comfortable, not like a pickup type of gym.


----------



## theo (Jun 15, 2011)

*Please define...*



catwgirl said:


> I like Anytime Fitness.  Lots of different people there.  It feels very comfortable, not like a pickup type of gym.



I am entirely unclear on just exactly what "a pickup type of gym" might possibly be....


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 15, 2011)

theo said:


> I am entirely unclear on just exactly what "a pickup type of gym" might possibly be....



Maybe that's a place where hot young ladies in designer "sweats" get picked-up by hot young men similarly attired.  They don't sweat at the gym, but perhaps later in the evening, somewhere a bit more private.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 15, 2011)

Wonka said:


> I don't own one, but my wife & I recently joined one near our home.  I go 3x day since I learned I have Diabetes.
> 
> It's a small club, and I've been concerned that they seem to be signing people up every single day.  So, I've been worried there just won't be enough equipment available.  At times, there isn't.
> 
> ...




Health Clubs of that type tend to be extremely profitable, as long as they keep signing up new members.  The club counts on people getting tired or lazy, and after the initial rush of use, the vast majority of members stop going.  That leaves open equipment for the relatively few members who continue to use the club.  When they then try to show off the club to potential new members, they can use you as a shill - you're enthusiastic about your membership because you actually use it.  The newbie joins, and may or may not (most likely not) continues to come after awhile.  It's a self-fulfilling cash cow.  The fact that the management doesn't mention your weight loss shows they could care less about who you are, and whether you're successful.  They already have your money.

An Anytime Fitness recently opened in my town, and it is as low-budget as it gets.  They have no showers or other water-related facilities, except a bathroom.  Every time I drive by the place on my way to the other gym in town (the one I use several days a week [I'm one of those who joined and kept going]) I see only a few people at Anytime Fitness.  Most of the time during the day it's just sales people standing around, and after dark it's usually empty.  I don't expect it'll last long.

Dave


----------



## Patri (Jun 16, 2011)

They would retain members if they were customer-friendly, so that's too bad. There is none in our area, but there are a few Planet Fitness around here. Wish one would come to my town. A joining fee, then $10 a month, or $20 a month and you can always bring a guest. For that rate, I wouldn't feel bad if I missed workouts. But smart franchise owners would develop relationships with clientele.


----------



## Wonka (Jun 23, 2011)

Patri said:


> They would retain members if they were customer-friendly, so that's too bad. There is none in our area, but there are a few Planet Fitness around here. Wish one would come to my town. A joining fee, then $10 a month, or $20 a month and you can always bring a guest. For that rate, I wouldn't feel bad if I missed workouts. But smart franchise owners would develop relationships with clientele.



We pay $80 month for my wife & I at Anytime Fitness, and there was $100 each upfront (as I recall) with a one-year contract.  The OP is correct, Anytime Fitness is "bare-bones".  No shower...no changing room, just bikes, ellypticals, Nautilus and weight equipment.  I did see a recent TV program (I can't remember which...I was on the bike at the club) that said "never sign a long-term gym contract".  I'm sure they're correct.  I've been stuck on a recumbant bike for the past several weeks after an operation.  The club had two, one with a TV and one without.  Often, I found someone else using the one with the TV.  I had to ask the Manager and the Owner 3 times and it took about a month for them to add an additional TV.  First, they said it couldn't be done and was "expensive".  It took about 3-weeks, and they still didn't buy a TV, they took one off another piece of equipment.  Low budget...high volume turnover...heavy personal trainer pressure...that seems to be how Anytime Fitness works.  Good profitability for the owner with a good sales team, but a "no-frills" low budget operation for customers.


----------



## Michael (Jun 24, 2011)

There are two types of Anytime Fitness clubs.  Anytime Fitness has shower facilities.  Anytime Fitness Express is bare-bones.  Our local club is very well done with ample LifeFitness and Hammer-Strength equipment.  Nice decor with carpet and various earth-tone colored walls.  Extremely clean as well.


----------



## Wonka (Jun 26, 2011)

Michael said:


> There are two types of Anytime Fitness clubs.  Anytime Fitness has shower facilities.  Anytime Fitness Express is bare-bones.  Our local club is very well done with ample LifeFitness and Hammer-Strength equipment.  Nice decor with carpet and various earth-tone colored walls.  Extremely clean as well.



The signage on our "bare bones" club is Anytime Fitness, not Anytime Fitness Express.  No showers.  No changing area.  Just a bathroom.  Yes, there is some carpet and it's clean.  

I would assume an sign would be a requirement for this type of differentiation?  Or, the contract would so indicate?

Keep in mind...I'm not all that disappointed.  The club meets my needs, but the cost is kinda high for what you get.  Years ago I belonged to a club that had indoor tennis courts, whirlpools, raquetball, a track, basketball, and too much equipment to mention.  That sure ain't Anytime Fitness.

However, the original poster appeared to be thinking of an investment in Anytime Fitness.  It probably is a good investment given the lower investment and operating costs.  The royalty fees might be the negative.
I do believe, however, the long-term success of such an endeavor will require a much stronger approach toward customer service in terms of showing people you're interested in them (even if they don't sign up for an expensive personal trainer...where they make more money).  That's just good business.  Others may operate much more customer-friendly.

I didn't mean to pirate the question.  So, this will be my last input.


----------

